# Mac Pro



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey everyone.

Quick question.


I was told by someone in an LJ forum that certain Mac Pro workers offer private lessons if asked.I was wondering if that were true?Like if you paid them for let's say a 1 hour private lesson.

Also, would any know of any other stores that would offer such a thing?
Does it vary on the area/makeup artist?


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 20, 2007)

The MAC PRO store here in Miami offers private lessons (90 minutes for 90 dollars)...hth!


----------



## lara (Jun 20, 2007)

All Pro (and possibly freestanding) stores offer one-on-one consultation services and lessons - here in AU it's a fairly hefty fee for a 90 minute lesson.

Other MU companies offer the same thing, depending on the speed of the store/counter. Just ask them!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jul 8, 2007)

At my store in Berkeley, you can get a 90 min consultation, free face chart and mascara and 20% off any mu purchases that day for $100 USD


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jul 9, 2007)

At regular MAC freestanding locations and MAC Pro locations they offer Private Makeup lessons which are generally done in a separate room. There's a $50.00 charge for a 60 minute lesson and a $100.00 charge for a 90 minute lesson.  Both include one on one time with an artist and 20% discount on MAC product (at the location you had your lesson) for the next 30 days.   If I understand correctlythis is a national MAC service that all freestanding and Pro locations offer.  Check with your local store.


----------

